# Acheter un iPhone 5S aux USA pour la France(compatibilité ?)



## alexandre67 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, je vais à New York le mois prochain, et j'ai constaté qu'acheter un iPhone 5s la-bas serait très avantageux ; Le 16go à 699 en France est la-bas à 649 $ (soit 487 !)

Du coup je m'inquiète à propos des différentes compatibilités :

-Est-ce qu'une carte SIM française s'adapte sans problème à un iPhone 5s acheté aux états-unis ?

-Est-ce que les bandes 3g/4g/wifi/etc... de l'iphone 5s sont les mêmes et fonctionnent parfaitement en France ?

En gros l'iphone 5S des états unis presente-t-il des différences avec le français ou est-il le même ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## el_be (13 Septembre 2013)

Pour la carte SIM, il n'y a aucun problème : il suffit de préciser aux vendeurs de lAppleSore que tu souhaites un modèle GSM pour l'Europe (surtout pas CDMA, sans carte SIM) et si tu l'as avec toi, ils te proposeront même de te l'installer sur place.

A ma connaissance, pour ce qui concerne la compatibilité, le seul problème concerne éventuellement la 4G :
Tu peux voir les différentes fréquences supportés selon les différents modèles d'iPhone sur le site d'Apple .

Donc si tu n'as pas vraiment besoin de la 4G, c'est jouable, sinon il faut faire une croix sur une partie du réseau.
 Edit // J'ai retrouvé les fréquences LTE attribuées en France !

Par contre, sur le forum, un autre utilisateur nous a mis en garde à propos de la "garantie internationale"qui ne fonctionne plus dès lors que la panne nécessite le remplacement de l'iPhone car ils ne le remplace que par un modèle identique !

Dernier "détail", mais qui en est pas un : tu as comparé le prix Français avec le prix US mais ce dernier est HORS TAXE !! Comme à NYC la taxe est d'environ 8,5%, tu peux rajouter facile $55 au prix annoncé...
(A moins d'aller l'acheter dans le Nevada où il n'y a pas de taxe.)
Edit // Et il ne faut pas, non plus, oublier les frais de change bancaires !!!

Bref, je vais aussi à NYC le mois prochain, mais mon enthousiasme pour  en ramener un a sérieusement diminué depuis que j'ai vu les caractéristiques des modèles US pour le réseau 4G.


----------



## Zebulonch (13 Septembre 2013)

Je m'incruste dans le sujet car ça m'intéresse aussi 

Selon le site d'Apple il y a qu'un seul modèle vendu sans sim-lock contract free. C'est le A1533 (GSM) 







Comparé à la version Française il lui manque juste la bande 7 (2'600 Mhz) 






Reste a savoir si le 2'600Mhz est réellement utiliser en France et par qui.

Edit : selon le tableau de el_be c'est justement la bande principale en France

Concernant mon pays (La Suisse)  les trois bandes utilisées (1,3,5) sont couvertes par le modèle US. Et vu que l'iphone risque de sortir en décembre en Suisse, je me prendrais bien un iphone lors de mon prochain voyage en Octobre.

A noté que le modèle vendu en Suisse ne possède pas les bandes 2,7,8 et 20 que le modèle français inclus (attention a ceux qui sont tenté d'acheter en Suisse la 4G a de gros risque de ne pas fonctionner)

C'est quand même étrange cette fragmentation.


----------



## alexandre67 (14 Septembre 2013)

Merci de vos reponses 
Vu la difference de prix je prendrait un gsm aux usa et je verrais pour la 4g...


----------



## latino973 (14 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour l'info


----------



## counter511 (17 Septembre 2013)

Well, je suis aussi aux US pour mes études jusqu'en février.

J'ai mon iphone 3GS et je pensais profiter d'être sur le nouveau continent pour acquérir un plus récent. J'étais sur le point d'acheter un 4S d'occasion quand le vendeur m'a fait remarquer que je ne pouvais pas mettre de simcard dans le téléphone... 

ça semble bien compliqué tout ça, surtout que ma carte AT&T est une "grosse smicard" tout comme ma carte française...

En gros quelque soit le téléphone que je veux (4S, 5 ou bien même 5S) je dois demander si le téléphone est bien GSM... ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Novembre 2013)

La même pour moi, je pars à NY en décembre et j'ai l'intention d'acheter un 5S là bas mais je ne vois pas les prix des iPhone nus sur la page Apple.com, ils ne les ont pas encore affichés ? 

Donc si je prends un modèle GSM compatible Europe (SFR en France en ce qui me concerne), aucun souci ?


----------



## barthez8 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je serai à Las Vegas la semaine prochaine, mais d'après google, le pays a bien une sales tax. Ou puis-je trouve l'information qu'il n'y a pas de taxe dans les applestore du nevada ?

Par ailleurs, pour résumer, je peux m'acheter l'iphone 5s modèle GSM A1533 et celui-ci marchera avec la 4G de bouygues à minima ?

Cordialement.

up ^^


----------



## Gwadavy (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je pars aussi aux Etats-Unis très prochainement et j'aimerais savoir si on peut acheter un modèle d'iPhone 5S "européen" là-bas?

Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## barthez8 (14 Novembre 2013)

Pour l'instant, mes recherches ne me rassurent pas puisque il ne semble pas y avoir de mobile dévérouiller tout opérateur mais bien un modèle T-MOBILE contract free. Nombreux sont les personnes qui pensaient qu'il était dévérouillé et arrivé chez eux dans leur pays d'origine, on leur dit que le mobile est bloqué chez TMOBILE et qu'il faut utiliser 40 jours un carte sim T MOBILE pour prétendre à un débloquage de l'opérateur.

Ainsi, 
pour l'instant je ne suis pas du tout rassuré et pense ne pas réaliser mon achat.
Autant les fréquences 4G, j'avais résolu ce problème car Bouygues utilise les fréquences 1800 MHZ et non 2600 que le coup du blocage et vu les témoignages je ne suis pas rassuré...


----------



## Macuserman (16 Novembre 2013)

T'as des liens ?

Parce que pour le moment Apple ne vend pas tout simplement son iPhone nu complètement&#8230;


----------



## stanos92 (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai acheté un iPhone 5S 32 GO aux US il y a 2 semaines, débloqué mais vendu avec une cartes AT&T, et j'ai mis ma carte SIM Bouygues pour la 4G, et il s'avère que j'ai vaguement 12 bonnes heures d'autonomie en utilisation "raisonnable", à savoir pas de Bluetooth, le wifi branché mais pas utilisé, luminosité à 1/3, je fermais les appli à chaque fois que je ne les utilisais plus, et je passais à peu près 20 min au téléphone.
Après plusieurs diagnostics avec Apple en ligne, au téléphone etc, il s'avérait que des appli cachées tournaient anormalement en fond, et étaient vraisemblablement la source de cette perte d'autonomie. 
L'Apple Store d'Opéra a procédé à un échange standard, et j'ai à nouveau récupéré un iPhone 5S, mais à nouveau US... et le problème reste, j'ai toujours 12 bonnes heures d'autonomie.

Je ne pense pas que ça provienne de notre bonne vielle électricité française, donc je ne vois que la 4G pour source de ce dysfonctionnement, mais je me trompe peut être ?

je vais recontacter Apple lundi pour leur signaler à nouveau le problème, en espérant qu'un échange avec un iPhone Europe soit possible, mais ça me semble difficile d'après ce que j'ai lu..


----------



## Macuserman (17 Novembre 2013)

Donc en gros i faut acheter un iPhone 5S là bas débloqué mais avec une carte AT&T c'est ça ? 
Peux tu me communiquer le modèle d'iPhone qu'il convient d'acheter aux US afin qu'il fonctionne parfaitement en France (SFR en ce qui me concerne) ?

Prix?


----------



## stanos92 (17 Novembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai acheté, j'ai demandé à un ami de m'en ramener un, il n'a pas vérifié si le téléphone était compatible avec un réseau français, le téléphone était vendu avec une carte AT&T, et le vendeur lui a confirmé que le téléphone était de toute façon débloqué, car payé sans aide d'un quelconque opérateur US. 
De mémoire, le 5S 32 GO était à 745 $, et j'ai donc payé un truc comme 580 euros une fois converti
J'aurais le choix, je crois que je prendrai un iPhone en Europe là, car là j'ai passé trop d'heures à mon sens sur le sujet, sans que ça ne soit solutionné, malgré un échange


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2013)

Et le modèle est le Axxxx ?
Le souci d'autonomie tu veux dire ?


----------



## stanos92 (18 Novembre 2013)

A1533... Mauvaise pioche ? J'ai changé ma nano sim de bouygues dans le doute, mais ca n'a pas l'air d'être la solution. Ai eu Apple France une nouvelle fois today, toujours aussi sympa, mais pour eux, il vaut mieux se faire rembourser aux US et en racheter un en France  sauf que je ne vais pas aux US moi... 
Vais quand me essayer à Opéra, avec de la chance...


----------



## Elyxir (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour Stanos,
Etant dans la même situation je suis intéressée par le dénouement de votre situation, que s'ets il passé? Est ce que votre Iphone 5S fonctionne bien? Avec la 4G? Ou avez vous finalement procédé à un échange?
Merci par avance!


----------



## wxcvbn22 (20 Décembre 2013)

Il faut acheter soit la version t-mobile "sans contrat" directement en Apple store, c'est la version GSM la même que l'on a en Europe, il est très important de préciser que l'on souhaite un iPhone GSM Unlocked ce qui est le cas pour le modèle T-Mobile sans contrat (désolé je ne connais pas le terme exact en anglais).
Soit l'iPhone Verizon qui est totalement débloqué sur sa partie GSM à la fois à l'international mais aussi plus surprenant sur le territoire US (la partie CDMA ne marche que chez Verizon mais on s'en fout car en Europe on a pas ce type de réseau).

A noter que ma remarque est valable aussi bien pour le 5C et le 5S. (Pour le 5 aussi à priori mais je ne voudrais pas vous dire n'importe quoi).


----------



## PadawanMac (22 Décembre 2013)

Zebulonch a dit:


> Reste a savoir si le 2'600Mhz est réellement utiliser en France et par qui.


Cette fréquence est utilisée par BT pour son réseau 4G entre autres. Elle d'autant plus importante que cette fréquence est très utilisée en zones urbaines (davantage que les 800 et 1800mhz pour des raisons de portées et maillage du réseau).




stanos92 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ça provienne de notre  bonne vielle électricité française, donc je ne vois que la 4G pour  source de ce dysfonctionnement, mais je me trompe peut être ?


Je ne suis pas certain que le simple fait de capter un signal 4G diminue l'autonomie de ta batterie si promptement. Sauf à faire un usage intensif de vidéos, mails, guidage GPS... ce qui ne semble pas être le cas. Je pense plutôt à des applications en fond ou à un problème logiciel.


Depuis que l'iPhone 2 Edge est sorti, on voit sur ce forum un nombre incalculable de gens en quête d'un achat aux US. A chaque générations d'iPhone on y a droit. Si j'avoue m'y être penché j'en ais rapidement fait le tour et abandonné l'idée. Pour une économie de 150 en moyenne on reste sur des incertitudes quant au fonctionnement et notamment la compatibilité fonction des fréquences. Reste la garantie qui bien que certains affirment une totale prise en charge, on voit que les AppleStore français ne reprennent pas si aisément les modèles US. Dont acte.


----------



## wxcvbn22 (22 Décembre 2013)

Le 2600 MHz (bande 7) est utilisés par les 4 opérateurs. Free d'ailleurs n'installe que des antennes 2600MHz car ils n'ont pas achetés de fréquence en "Or", les 800MHz qui portent mieux et surtout pénètrent mieux à l'intérieur des bâtiments.

 A noter que Orange, SFR et Bouygues installent du 2600 et du 800MHz mais il faut préciser pour Bouygues que la majorité de leurs antennes 4G sont en 1800MHz parfaitement compatibles avec l'iPhone 5 (5C et 5S aussi bien entendu).

 Petit lien utile pour voir les répartition des antennes par gamme de fréquence: Antennes : les derniers chiffres des opérateurs en 4G, 3G et 2G - PC INpact

 Bref pour résumer si vous vous en foutez de la 4G, pas de soucis pour prendre un iPhone 5, 5S ou 5C aux USA. Le modèle Verizon (à la fois CDMA et GSM) est désimlocké d'origine sur sa partie GSM donc pas de soucis.
 Sinon il faut prendre le modèle GSM unlocked de T-Mobile (attention il faut bien prendre celui qui déverrouillé).
 Après n'importe quel iPhone unlocked fera l'affaire.

 Le plus problématique aujourd'hui c'est surtout cet activation lock d'Apple car quand on achète un iPhone d'occasion aux US on est pas dans la merde si l'iPhone n'a pas été "détaché" du compte iTunes du proprio précédent. Mais bon c'est un peu la même chose en France mais ça coute moins cher les frais de retour en colissimo que par UPS and co vers les USA.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Février 2014)

Donc, pour résumer :

Si on veut acheter un iPhone 5S aux Etats-Unis qui est utilisable 4G en France, c'est possible mais le modèle choisi aux USA sera probablement compatible avec la 4G Bouygues (les fréquences : 800 et 1800 sont accessibles par les iPhone 5S USA) mais pas avec la 4G Free (fréquence de la 4G à 2800, non prévue sur les iPhone 5S vendus aux USA) ?

Question certainement bête : souscrire un Apple Care dans un Apple Store US, ça coûte combien ? C'est moins cher qu'en Europe, je présume ?


----------



## wxcvbn22 (20 Février 2014)

Pas compatible avec la 4G de free et les antennes SFR et Orange et Bouygues qui sont en 2600MHz.
 Par contre marche parfaitement avec les antennes en 800MHz de SFR, Orange et Bouygues. la fameuse fréquence en or que Free n'a pas voulu payer.

 Et si vous vous en foutez de la 4G, et bien aucun problème, il n'y aucune différence avec les modèles vendus en Europe.


----------



## colinebouchez (16 Mai 2014)

Je pars un an aux etats unis et je voulais acheter un iphone qui serait compatible en revenant en France mais est ce que le GSM est il compatible egalement aux etats unis ? 
Merci


----------



## wxcvbn22 (27 Mai 2014)

Ils sont tous compatibles même les cdma qui font aussi GSM.
Le seul truc c'est d'en prendre un unlocked c'est à dire desimlocké. Ils faut juste ne surtout pas acheter un iPhone sprint car ça ne se desimlocke pas.
Pour être sur de ne pas te rater achete le modèle verizon qui est desimlocke d'office et fonctionne aussi bien en GSM alors que verizon utilise le réseau cdma.
Et ne te contente pas des refs a1532 ou a1533 ce qui compte aussi c'est le numéro de modèle. (Genre LL556/m)
Bref si tu ne veux pas te prendre la tête prend un verizon, et surtout pas un sprint.


----------



## charley49 (25 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour a tous j'ais acheté mon iphone 5S Verizon et est ce que si je passe cher Bouygues je pourrais avoir la 4G ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2014)

Votre iPhone est désimlocké ?


----------



## wxcvbn22 (27 Juillet 2014)

Les iPhone 5c et 5s de Verizon ne sont pas simlockes sur leur partie GSM. Ils sont seulement bloqué sur le réseau cdma verizon. Mais comme on a pas de réseau cdma en Europe ça ne nous concerne pas. Et même les américains peuvent utiliser leur iphone verizon sur le réseau GSM at&t.

Et oui tu auras la 4g chez bouygues.


----------



## charley49 (4 Août 2014)

Désolé pour ma réponse tardive , et merci de m'avoir répondus .


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

charley49 a dit:


> Désolé pour ma réponse tardive , et merci de m'avoir répondus .



Vous etes passer chez Bouygues?


----------



## charley49 (28 Août 2014)

Bonjour alors je reçois ma carte sim demain j'ai un peu tardé a la commandé car j'attendais la fin de mon abonnement chez orange je vous tien au courant très vite .


----------



## charley49 (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour voila j'ai eu ma carte sim Bouygues et la 4G marche impeccable .


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

charley49 a dit:


> Bonjour voila j'ai eu ma carte sim Bouygues et la 4G marche impeccable .



Bonne nouvelle


----------



## adixya (1 Septembre 2014)

J'espère que l'iPhone 6 US sera compatible 2600 Hz. Peut être qu'ils trouveront que produire moins de modèles différents permet de rationaliser la production, avec un peu de chance...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> J'espère que l'iPhone 6 US sera compatible 2600 Hz. Peut être qu'ils trouveront que produire moins de modèles différents permet de rationaliser la production, avec un peu de chance...



J'en doute


----------



## wxcvbn22 (5 Septembre 2014)

En même temps mon 5c us fonctionne très bien en 4g que ça soit chez sfr ou chez orange... Et comme le réseau 4g free est juste ridicule en couverture peu importe que je ne puisse pas m'en servir chez free.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

wxcvbn22 a dit:


> en même temps mon 5c us fonctionne très bien en 4g que ça soit chez sfr ou chez orange... Et comme le réseau 4g free est juste ridicule en couverture peu importe que je ne puisse pas m'en servir chez free.



--> :d


----------



## sculdeurienne (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je vais aux us dans 1 mois et je me demandais aussi si l iphone 6 serait compatible en france...sur le site us dApple j'ai regardé les différents opérateurs et je me rend compte que a priori seul sprint avec le model A1586 ou A1524 serait compatible pour la france :

*iPhone 6 et iPhone 6 Plus*

*Numéro du modèle2*

*Bandes LTE3*

*Pays*

*Réseaux LTE*

*iPhone 6
Modèle A1549 (GSM)
Modèle A1549 (AMRC)*

*iPhone 6 Plus
Modèle A1522 (GSM)
Modèle A1522 (AMRC)*

*1 (2 100 MHz)*

*2 (1 900 MHz)*

*3 (1 800 MHz)*

*4 (AWS)*

*5 (850 MHz)*

*7 (2 600 MHz)*

*8 (900 MHz)*

*13 (700c MHz)*

*17 (700b MHz)*

*18 (800 MHz)*

*19 (800 MHz)*

*20 (800 DD)*

*25 (1 900 MHz)*

*26 (800 MHz)*

*28 (700 APT MHz)*

*29 (700 de MHz)*







États-Unis                                                                      

Aio
AT&T
Cricket
T-Mobile
Verizon
 





Canada                                                                      

Bell (y compris Virgin)
MTS
Rogers (y compris Fido)
SaskTel
Telus (y compris Koodo)
 





Porto Rico                                                                      

AT&T
T-Mobile
 
*iPhone 6
Modèle A1586*

*iPhone 6 Plus
Modèle A1524*

*1 (2 100 MHz)*

*2 (1 900 MHz)*

*3 (1 800 MHz)*

*4 (AWS)*

*5 (850 MHz)*

*7 (2 600 MHz)*

*8 (900 MHz)*

*13 (700c MHz)*

*17 (700b MHz)*

*18 (800 MHz)*

*19 (800 MHz)*

*20 (800 DD)*

*25 (1 900 MHz)*

*26 (800 MHz)*

*28 (700 APT MHz)*

*29 (700 de MHz)*

*38 (TD 2 600)*

*39 (TD 1 900)*

*40 (TD 2 300)*

*40 (TD 2 500)*






États-Unis                                                                      

C Spire
Sprint
US Cellular
 





Australie                                                                      

Optus (y compris Virgin)
Telstra
Vodafone
 





France                                                                      

Bouygues
Free
NRJ
Orange
SFR (y compris La Poste Mobile)
 
Qu'en prensez-vous?


----------

